# Should Beretta 92 Continue



## DennyCrane

Should Beretta discontinue the regular 92 design for the new 90 Two?


----------



## scooter

Run forrest ,run :-D :-D


----------



## spacedoggy

Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know if Denny has been inside/


----------



## Shipwreck

Looks like everyone wants to get Denny instead of buying a Beretta :-D


----------



## Hal8000

Well, you asked Denny! :smt046


----------



## logan85

Well, I missed the poll, but I'm going to vote to discontinue the older 92/96. I think the 90two is deffinately a good replacement fo the older models, I don't know of anything that makes the 92/96 better than the 90two. The second reason I think the 92/96 should be discontinued is to lower production costs and hopefully lower the cost of the 90two.

L J


----------



## DennyCrane

I see ya'll are giving me a message, huh?

I'm just trying to get conversation going with the polls :-D


----------



## Hal8000

DennyCrane said:


> I see ya'll are giving me a message, huh?
> 
> I'm just trying to get conversation going with the polls :-D


Naw, just kidding you Denny! Keep the polls coming if you like. I enjoy them... But, you did ask! hehe... :roll:


----------



## raveneap

There's room for newer models but the 92/96's are classics and should be hung on to.


----------



## Vom Kriege

I expect that it will continue to be produced for as long as it is still the primary official sidearm of the US armed forces.


----------



## Shipwreck

Vom Kriege said:


> I expect that it will continue to be produced for as long as it is still the primary official sidearm of the US armed forces.


They will be making the M9A1 - Same grip as the old 92, but with a rail - I think it was the 92SD that was similiar. Might have my letters slightly off, though.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

I say keep both. The 92/96 is a classic design that should not be abandoned. That and they are just plain sexy :-D


----------



## Shipwreck

Looks like Denny has to worry about 4 people hunting him down


----------



## scooter

Shipwreck said:


> Looks like Denny has to worry about 4 people hunting him down


Shhhhh, keep it under your hat but I have it on good authority that they're closing in on him(and Assuma Blown Noggin):mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy

We all know that Denny is a poll slut.


----------



## Spenser

Let's keep the 92. I know the 90Two is supposed to be a vast improvement over the original, and it probably does have its merit, but I think the Beretta 92 is a classic design that should be hung on to. Much like the 1911.


----------



## Stachie

*They're both winners*

I voted to keep both. The 92/96 is a classic!


----------



## LFK

My '92 is one of my favorite guns to shoot. I hope they keep it around forever.


----------



## Dreadnought

Seriously? The 90two is a facelift model. And not all facelifts make the new model look better. I'm not a fan of the rail, the grip is ok, the rounded corners are an improvement (I guess...), but the name should have been changed, like add another letter to the model designation or something new altogether. Having the same name for the two calibres is somewhat confusing, espescially if you're used to the old system. There should be a "no rail" option. With the lack of publicity Beretta has shown for its new models and the low availability in certain areas, I don't think sales are really going to take off and surpass the 92/96. As long as the military retains the M9, there will still be 92/96 manufactured. The 92/96 model lineup has been trimmed waaayyy back, but the original and best (to steal a line from Kellogg's) 92 will always have a spot in the hearts of Die Hard and Lethal Weapon fans everywhere.


----------



## voodoo90-two

Dreadnought said:


> Seriously? The 90two is a facelift model. And not all facelifts make the new model look better. I'm not a fan of the rail, the grip is ok, the rounded corners are an improvement (I guess...), but the name should have been changed, like add another letter to the model designation or something new altogether. Having the same name for the two calibres is somewhat confusing, espescially if you're used to the old system. There should be a "no rail" option. With the lack of publicity Beretta has shown for its new models and the low availability in certain areas, I don't think sales are really going to take off and surpass the 92/96. As long as the military retains the M9, there will still be 92/96 manufactured. The 92/96 model lineup has been trimmed waaayyy back, but the original and best (to steal a line from Kellogg's) 92 will always have a spot in the hearts of Die Hard and Lethal Weapon fans everywhere.


Actually more than just a facelift - more like an overhaul. 90-two pistols feature a removable wraparound grip in two sizes (standard and slim), rounded and snag-proof external surfaces, rounded trigger guard, accessory rail supplied with a cover when not needed, increased mag capacity (17 rds), internal recoil buffer, and superluminova night sights. As far as the 92/96 still being manufactured, the 96 is no longer being produced or on Beretta's webpage. The M9A1 will be produced as long as Berretta has the contract for this model with the government. As for the 92, I wonder if it will go the way as the Couger did ? This would be a great addition to the Stoeger line up. Afterall Stoeger is a subsid. of Beretta.


----------



## Dreadnought

voodoo90-two said:


> Actually more than just a facelift - more like an overhaul. 90-two pistols feature a removable wraparound grip in two sizes (standard and slim), rounded and snag-proof external surfaces, rounded trigger guard, accessory rail supplied with a cover when not needed, increased mag capacity (17 rds), internal recoil buffer, and superluminova night sights. As far as the 92/96 still being manufactured, the 96 is no longer being produced or on Beretta's webpage. The M9A1 will be produced as long as Berretta has the contract for this model with the government. As for the 92, I wonder if it will go the way as the Couger did ? This would be a great addition to the Stoeger line up. Afterall Stoeger is a subsid. of Beretta.


An overhaul would be if the whole configuration changed, like a closed slide (never gonna happen, for good reason) and redesigned frame. All the stuff you mentioned is facelifting. The vertecs and M9A1s came with rails but no useless (imho) cover, the new mags still fit the 92s (mags were not really that new, the baseplates and followers were the real changes). The frame is still identical and compatible with the 92. The only real improvement was the dovetailed front sight, the sights themselves aren't that different except for the use of superluminova instead of the "high definition" (much better) white paint.

The 92s and variants (like the Steel I) are still being produced in Italy and MD, production was cut back to fulfill contract orders.


----------



## DRAEGER

I guess I'll have to shoot a new ninety-two, because I am not sure if I like the new look. Something just doesn't look natural about, maybe I am just resisting change


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER

Someone email Beretta and see what the offical line on the subject is the 92 will contiue or the 90-two will be the replacement. Has production been scaled back?


----------



## DRAEGER

I read that Beretta recently recieved an order for around 30,000 or so, new pistols for US milltary forces. I would find it hard to believe they would discontinue such a popular model.


----------



## Shipwreck

I think things have changed - Last year, the company did state that they would discontinue the 92 and only sell the M9 with the new rail, and the 90-Two. It seems that they must have changed that position. Also, I see tons of INOX 92s now, and that was supposedly discontinued as well.


----------



## Peacemaker

Keep the 92.


----------



## drummin man 627

*No model 92?*

I just picked up a new "wish book", yesterday. (The Complete Book of Guns-2007 Buyers Guide, Harris Pubs.) The Beretta 92 is not listed. They list the 90-Two, and a "90" and under the "90" they mention the M9A1. I wonder if the designation was changed to "90" to avoid confusion with the "90-Two". There are other details listed, but I'm not all that familiar with the minute details of the models. :smt022


----------



## super64

the 90 two is just about the ugliest gun I have ever seen but that's just me


----------



## Taurus_9mm

Room for both in my book but by far prefer the 92FS. :smt023


----------



## The Hillbilly

The 92 has been the standard for police issue pistols for years now. It served my dad faithfully. He swore by it. I would be floored if beretta changed it to dramitically now.


----------



## flugzeug

*I personally believe it would be Beretta's biggest mistake to remove it from the line up. The 92/96 is the "Flagship". Besides the fact that the design is durable, reliable, and accurate, there are two guns that I own that "Feel" perfect in the hand. The first one is the SigSauer P232 w/ Hogue grips, and the other is both my Beretta 92FS and 96FS. *


----------



## Wyatt

Like you guys, I too love everything about the 92 and on the one hand would hate to see such a beautiful, classic, historically significant, and effective firearm be discontinued.

On the other hand if it is, I have an instant collector's item! :mrgreen:

I voted keep it.


----------



## jmg

I´m 33 years old and grew up dreaming I was Mel Gibson in lethal weapon or Bruce willis in Die Hard movies.
No way for the 92 to be retired.


----------



## hideit

makes me wonder what it really costs to make a gun like this?
Economic considerations to make guns , and sales volume, seem to dictate when a manufacturer stops making a gun.

my point is - sometimes i am amazed that there are so many models out on the market


----------



## HadEmAll

This poll is ridiculous and meaningless ONLY because it presumes that Beretta gives a damn about what gun owners think, including their customers, while their track record and warranty return policies prove that they don't really.


----------



## Mike Barham

HadEmAll said:


> This poll is ridiculous and meaningless ONLY because it presumes that Beretta gives a damn about what gun owners think, including their customers, while their track record and warranty return policies prove that they don't really.


Well, obviously Beretta's concern is making money. They're a business, and they exist to make a profit.

My battalion had no significant problems with the M9s we took to Afghanistan.


----------



## HadEmAll

Don't get me wrong, Berettas are my favorite pistols. Fortunately they work right out of the box in most cases, at least the ones I have and have had.

3 92's, 1 92 compact, and currently a 90two, 2 PX4's, and a little 950 .25.

Never a problem with any of them.

I just found out how much Beretta cares about their customers when I developed rear sight problems on a new Neos .22.

When they expect you to pay $60 overnight air to return a $200 Neos for obvious warranty work, you can't help but be PO'd, when S&W, Kimber, Kahr, and others send you a return authorization. 

And that's after you spend up to an hour waiting to talk to an actual person.

That's my point.


----------



## Wyatt

HadEmAll, I'd like to know more about the 92 Compact. Perhaps a pic along side a full size?


----------



## gun4fun

I have herd a lot of good things about there customer service. I know some people on another forum who had a few problems with their PX-4 .40 with "trigger sting". They sent them to Beretta in Maryland and Beretta paid for the postage and instead of repairing the problem, they gave them a whole new gun. But this was just a few months ago, maybe there customer service has changed.


----------



## hideit

I don't understand the question.


The 92FS should stand. 
Who in their right mind would suggest different?
It's the USA sidearm and also the sidearm of several other countries.
other than the 92FS - stop production..............................
Bring back the Nickel plated 92FS - it's pretty.


----------



## HadEmAll

Wyatt said:


> HadEmAll, I'd like to know more about the 92 Compact. Perhaps a pic along side a full size?


Sorry, the 92FSC is one of the "have had's". Sold it just about 3 months ago to fund the purchase of my second PX4.

But I did keep it for quite a few years, and it was absolutely reliable with everything I ever put through it.

A little shorter (1/2" or so) in length and height (13 round magazine capacity instead of the full size's 15), same thickness. Shares many of the same components, such as trigger, hammer, locking block, etc.

I used it for carry back when I first started carrying in about '96, because I found the full-size 92FS's too large.

But I've found out how to carry better, and carry a 90two quite often.

Anyway, the Compact is nice, and I have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*Well I'm stumped. . . .*

I went to my local and very good gun shop yesterday to pick up a 92FS that they had for $429.00 that had had maybe 50 rounds through it and ended up with a new 92FS marked Police w/3 magazines. The manager told me that Beretta was now discontinuing the 92 inf favor of the larger, uglier 90-two. Just for kicks I looked at the modified mismated abortion and bought the 92FS new for $449.00 as it was one of three department purchase over run guns for a local department. I don't like the grip/profile/dust cover rail cover (what's with that?). I'll keep my 96's and 92FS for the duration. And yes, Beretta could stand some customer service adjustment, they're just too big for personal service in any way.


----------



## oak1971

As long as sales are strong, they should continue production. And it is a Classic.


----------



## hideit

i wonder why the question was asked other than there is a new beretta?
Tell me any other handgun that was tested for 175,000 rounds and never failed.

Only sales will finish it off.
and who else is buying it other than the military?
Beretta made 47,043 in the USA in 2006 (latest year of published data) and most of those went to the military
That number clearly shows that compared to other sales of 9mm handguns it is not real popular


----------



## BigMatt

Spenser said:


> Much like the 1911.


That is a strong statement. I voted both BTW


----------



## Double0

I own a 90-Two .40, great gun


----------



## vrodcruiser

The 92 is a great gun from what I hear. I will have to try to find a 90-two and handle it. Pehaps it is a good replacment. 
If not, I here there is a small upstart company, Glock or something like that. They may have a suitable replacement for those of us that are looking for semi-autos with a history.
And I am sure that Beretta will not notice the missed sales from a gun that is not worth keeping in production.


----------



## bdp2000

This seems to be the thread that will not die. 

I still can get a 92 at my local gun shop...2 and a half years after this poll/thread started. Maybe I'm mistaken and they are all M('s or Differentiations on the old 92, but they look like, essentially, the same gun to me!

Why stop making the civilian version of the gun that is still contracted by the government?


----------



## Bden

Went to the local range/shop last weekend and they've got 92's in stock. That's in Sacramento Ca. I've got my eyes on an INOX, but the $725 they want for it out here stings. Will probably bite the bullet once my wallet gains some weight.


----------



## cupsz71

jmg said:


> I´m 33 years old and grew up dreaming I was Mel Gibson in lethal weapon or Bruce willis in Die Hard movies.
> No way for the 92 to be retired.


I'm not alone!!!! That's why the 92FS was my FIRST pistol I ever bought. :smt023

_ahhh the big 40 is less than a yr away..........._


----------



## HRO923

DRAEGER said:


> I guess I'll have to shoot a new ninety-two, because I am not sure if I like the new look. Something just doesn't look natural about, maybe I am just resisting change


I felt the same way till i shot it,change is good. Dont knock it till you tried it.


----------



## babs

Bden said:


> Went to the local range/shop last weekend and they've got 92's in stock. That's in Sacramento Ca. I've got my eyes on an INOX, but the $725 they want for it out here stings. Will probably bite the bullet once my wallet gains some weight.


The inox is a spankin' sexy pistol.. But man!!!! 
Shop around.. I've seen them at Bud's for like 5-bills.. or gunbroker.


----------



## Bden

Thanks for the reply. Why does there seem to be such a premium price on guns around here? I know I'm in California, but it's still the same hunk of metal right? Is there something else to it? At least 2 local shops have similar prices of $700+ for the 92FS INOX, and that price has remained similar for the 2+ years I've been drooling.


----------



## babs

Well... you are in the PRC (Peoples Republic of Cali). :mrgreen: Might have something to do with it.. I'm surprised the Ministry of Arms Control will even allow such sales of arms to private subjects at all.

Then again, all jokes aside, the 92FS might just be a popular piece in the shops out there. At those prices though, I'd be shopping their FFL rates to receive ordered guns instead. Keep 'em honest.. That's why Al Gore invented the internet after all. :anim_lol:


----------



## beretta-neo

I'm feeling the urge for a 90-Two now that I have a 92FS :watching:


----------



## veloom

I am picking up a 90-two tomorrow, but think the 92 should stick around as it is a classic in my book.


----------



## ridgerunner

in the april edition- american rifleman- beretta won another contract with the us army for 450,000 92fs's - must be working fine for our troops- i know mine is.


----------



## Steve2112

Wow, I can't believe I missed this one. I had to vote to keep it, since I am a Beretta fanboy. I love my 96, and I'm looking to buy a 92. I figure same gun, cheaper ammo, is a good deal. 

Actually, I am debating between the 92 and the Stoeger Cougar. But, they, they are all in the same family, right?


----------



## B Brazier

The 92/96 is a classic design that is still relevant, it is one of my favorite gun designs on the market


----------



## falchunt

As far as I'm concerned, you can't go wrong with a Beretta, so the "more the merrier" rule applies here.


----------



## tateb24

Definately need to keep both. Both are excellent models


----------



## cougartex

Keep the 92, a classic.


----------



## guard dog

Beretta still sells the Cheetah which was designed in the 80's. It actually cost more NEW than a 92.
It's called Classic Design. Both models are sexy good looking metal pistols.
They will be around for a long time.


----------



## group17

I think they should do what they did with the beretta cougar 8000. 
Send the manufacture to Turkey then drop the price. 
After owning the stoeger cougar I'm looking for another Stoeger/Beretta bargain.
The 92 would be perfect.


----------



## dondavis3

I say keep both. The 92/96 is a classic design that should not be abandoned.

I'm sure both are great guns (I know the 92F is) .










The 92F shoots just about as well as any of my other guns.

And I actually think it is nice looking.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911

If they are still selling well I think they should continue, I mean why not. Arent they in the business to make a profit? If it is not selling then faze it out.


----------



## Rogelk

I say keep it........and then dovetail that darn front sight!!


----------



## Sirvive

Keep the classics, trash the Ninety-Two. It's a design that trys to solve a moot point.


----------



## beretta-neo

Rogelk said:


> I say keep it........and then dovetail that darn front sight!!


They are - the 92A1 will be out later this year - it will be railed with the old style grip and a dovetailed front sight


----------



## toopercentmlk

beretta-neo said:


> They are - the 92A1 will be out later this year - it will be railed with the old style grip and a dovetailed front sight


 And will look really goofy, just as planned... anyone know why they chose such an anemic trigger guard?


----------



## dondavis3

+1

Dovetailed front sight

:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe

Doesn't matter much to me either way, as my Model 92 is a longtime friend, not going anywhere soon, and there are millions of parts out there if something should fail. I think the 92 is the Ferrari of handguns as far as looks go. The 90-two looks like a pellet gun to me. :smt082
Eli


----------



## dodgerider

Love my 90-Two but no need to kick out the 92 they are great as well plus there's WAY more stuff for the 92 they still don't have jack for the 90-Two.


----------

